

Netflix is considering additional original content - pbj
http://www.fastcompany.com/1749773/netflix-to-expand-into-more-original-content-beyond-house-of-cards

======
ChuckMcM
Netflix streaming has certainly replaced my "lets see whats on to kill an
hour" on TV moments. So in that regard I think they completely win there.

Now whether or not they will generate the kind of cash a production company
expects for original content (initial episode price, franchising price, dvd
revenues, streaming (or broadcasting) revenues. Remains to be seen.

------
27182818284
Not really an article. It is a few known facts from the Monday Netflix
announcement padded with a large stock image of a house of cards eating nearly
1/2 of the article's length.

